# Correct dx code



## Kimberley (Aug 11, 2008)

What is the appropriate diagnosis code for "SMALL CENTRAL DISC BULGE AT c5-6 WITH MINIMAL CENTRAL CANAL STENOSIS".....722.0 OR 722.71?


----------



## pharmon (Aug 11, 2008)

722.0 is what I use. 723.0  for stenosis.


----------



## Kimberley (Aug 11, 2008)

Doesn't central canal stenosis also mean spinal canal stenosis which is  myelopathy?


----------

